# Brazil nuts



## sunflower169 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,

I have just started my first FET cycle, having had two failed fresh ICSI treatments.  I have been reading about Brazil nuts helping implantation and am planning on having 5 whole nuts a day to help things along !

Bit of a silly question but I wasn't sure when I should start eating them   !  I am on a medicated FET and have had my baseline scan.  I go back for my next scan on 26 October to check my lining is thick enough and then all going well, will have the ET on 29/30 October.  

Should I start the Brazil nuts now or should I wait until the day of ET ?  I don't want to start them now and find they do more harm than good …  Also, is 5 the right amount to have ??  I am also taking Sanatogen Pro-Natal vitamiins.  

Thank you !


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Just replied to your same question on Peer Support...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=211333.0



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Hi there
> 
> You can eat brazil nuts whenever you want, there isn't really a start date for them. Brazil nuts contain the highest amount of a mineral called selenium, which is an anti-oxident and it is the selenium that is beneficial in helping to promote a healthy womb lining.....and in doing so this may aid implantation.
> 
> ...


Take care
Natasha


----------



## pinkgem (Apr 9, 2008)

hi 
i had 5 brazil nuts a day also glass of pineapple no idea if it helped but am 10 wks preg!!!
love gayle


----------

